# Selling Oil & Gas Duty Free Car



## Samiyamosdiq (Apr 14, 2016)

I want to know what happens if I am unable to sell a duty free Pajero to another Person working in the Oil & Gas sector. The apjero that was purchased from an expat in the oil & gas sector. I have finished my assignment with the oil & gas company I was working for (who have been making the arrangements to register and renew the license for the car in Suez every year) . The latest license runs out early June. Kindly advise.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Samiyamosdiq said:


> I want to know what happens if I am unable to sell a duty free Pajero to another Person working in the Oil & Gas sector. The apjero that was purchased from an expat in the oil & gas sector. I have finished my assignment with the oil & gas company I was working for (who have been making the arrangements to register and renew the license for the car in Suez every year) . The latest license runs out early June. Kindly advise.


I've just replied to your other post regards a visa and i said you could just not bother and pay fine at airport on departure but having just read this post....if you stay on and want to renew the licence then you will need a visa to do that so it's a bit of a catch 22 situation.
There is a passport office in Suez or you could have yourself a short break in Hurghada or Cairo and sort it out there.Good luck on getting it sorted as it seems to depend on what mood they are in the day you apply


----------

